# Applying texture on smooth cement interior walls



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

First, welcome to the forum.

Second, I'm really liking those stairs! Very cool.

It sounds like you're proposing something like a knockdown texture on your walls. To do that, drywall mud is thinned and shot through a texture gun/hopper. Unfortunately for you, that is VERY different than a paint gun. They're very inexpensive (<$50 US) and can be bought online. They're powered by an air compressor. 

Honestly I don't know how well drywall mud knockdown would perform on a concrete wall. Hopefully BJBAtlanta...Our resident drywall guru...Will chime in on that. 

Maybe you could use the same hopper to spray a portland cement slurry??? I've never tried it but it really might work.

Another option you might consider is a stucco-like product like EIFS or Dryvit. Some of those have some grainy texture.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way, it would be really cool if you'd start a thread in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section of this forum to show your new home under construction. As you know, this isn't typical construction methodology for the US, and a lot of us would find it interesting to see it come together.


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

That was a real fast reply ... Thank's!

I really didn't want a knockdown texture .. Just you basic light coating of 'orange peel' type texture.


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> By the way, it would be really cool if you'd start a thread in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section of this forum to show your new home under construction. As you know, this isn't typical construction methodology for the US, and a lot of us would find it interesting to see it come together.


Thank's for the idea .... I have photos from start of this project to where it's at right now ... I could certainly do that soon.

Ron,

BTW .... Here are a couple of simple sketches showing the 1st and 2nd floor plan:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to take so long, been out of town. Quite an impressive house! I don't think I would consider drywall texture on concrete IF IT WERE MY HOUSE. That said, I have used drywall joint compound with paint mixed in for "block fill" at the contractor's request. I have seen "popcorn" texture sprayed directly on concrete ceilings in hotels/motels. I would just be a little leery in the climate you are in. I may be wrong, but to me the Phillipines brings to mind a very humid enviornment. Concrete brings to mind a surface that could "wick", retain, absorb moisture. That would tend to make any type of drywall texture turn loose (in my opinion). And I may be oversimplifying things a bit. I'm guessing you'll have an HVAC system, but I don't know if it will be used a lot?? And I'm sure whatever texture you would use would be painted to seal it. It just doesn't seem like a good idea....... You might want to go to a site like United States Gypsum (USG.com) and see if they even specify whether any of their texture materials can be used on concrete surfaces. If they do, a hopper is pretty cheap. I tend to think KC is on the right track though with the idea of using a EIFS type system???? Sorry to be so evasive, but if you asked me to do the job, I would on the condition I didn't have to warranty it. Or at least that's my opinion without some further research and assurance from a mfgr. that would stand behind the process.


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank's everyone for all the replies.

bjnatlanta .... You may be very right. In fact, I have not seen any texture (to include simple orange peel) used on concrete walls here in the Philippines.

I showed my foreman a photo of one of those $50 - $90 texture spray guns with a plastic hopper on the top I downloaded from the internet. He took the photo to several stores here that sell paint and drywall. Nobody had ever seen one ... so I guess that tells you something.

They don't use drywall on walls here since all interior walls are made from hollow block covered with a smothh coat of cement ... However, thety do use drywall on interior ceilings. You can see the metal grid (frame they attach the drywall ceilings to in one of the photos I posted above.

Anyway, thank's for all the info.

Ron,


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm guessing they frame the ceilings to hide the HVAC, plumbing, electrical, etc. How about wall outlets and such?? Run in conduit on the surface? As KC said, I'd really like to see some pics (especially interior) as you progress if possible. That's one heck of a structure as residences go......... The radius stuff is poured concrete?? And the architect's image is great! Looks like you're right on a body of water? Keep us posted if you can, I'd really like to see more. Just one last idea, there's a guy who posts on here a lot who might be able to give you some insight into options. If I remember, he goes by "yesitsconcrete". Type a "concrete" question in the "search" box at the top of the page and I bet you'll see his name in there somewhere on a topic. He seems very wise in the ways of concrete. I'd be willing to bet he could give you some answers as far as texture materials that will work. At any rate, best of luck with the house and keep posting pictures if you can!


----------



## Meggie929 (May 14, 2009)

*Your House In Bacolod City*

I would love to see more photos of your house. I will also build a house for my mother in the same area, probably middle of next year. Thanks for your posts and thank you to those who replied to your questions. I'm learning a lot from it. By the way, I don't have a contractor in Bacolod yet. Can I ask who your contractor is? I hand-drawn my floor layout and I will have to show it to an architect from there. But I don't know any architect or contractor in that area. I am actually from that place but I am now residing in Texas.


----------

